# 2nd IUI - Not sure what to do???*



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Ladies,

I am on my 2nd round of IUI on Menopur, my last IUI I only had 1 follie but they still went ahead on did basting, now I am on my 2nd round of IUI with menopur, because last time I only had 1 follie they have upped my dose of 2x amps menopur each day but I still only appear to have 1 follie,  can anyone tell me if they have had a BFP with 1 follie.  

I am sure its just the negative in me but I feel that just having the one its a total waste of time  , it does not help as were paying for treatment privately and this its costing loads, this is the last attempt for this year at IUI as were running out of money our IUI was only suppose to cost £800 per tx but its costing like £1300 - £1500 instead.

I am desperate for this to work but I just feel like only having the 1 follie is not giving us a real chance and I just wanted to know if anyone else had had this before,or if anyone has had a BFP with one?

Thanks
Emma xx


----------



## clarastara (Dec 15, 2005)

Hi Emma

I'm sorry I can't answer your question hun, but I just wanted to post and wish you all the luck in the world for this cycle and to say that I really hope you get your bfp.  On our last attempt we only had the one follie and the hospital seemed extremely positive about this so I guess there must be a good success rate with one.  (The only reason we didn't go ahead with basting was because I ovulated early).  Try your best to think positive - a follie is still a chance of a baby so keep your chin up!

Where are you up to in the treatment?  Alot can change follie-wise in just a couple of days.

Lots of luck and love
Clara xx


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Clara,

Thanks for your reply, I know that I need to be staying positive but I am just finding it so hard to be. I have my 2nd scan on Friday morning so I guess I'll just have to wait and see whats said!

Thanks again for your reply

Emma xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi there

I only had one "lead" follie when I had my IUI and got a BFP, so please don't give up hope.

I did have some smaller ones but the sonographer told me that they were not big enough and would not contain an egg which was mature enough for fertilisation.

Wishing you lots of luck   

Jane  xxx


----------



## Annie F (Dec 18, 2004)

I just want to say good luck Emma - I followed your 2 week diary last time  I hope you get your BFP.
I kow how hard it is and how one worries about every detail - try to relax and think at least you ARE DOING SOMETHING.
Good luck tomorrow
Anne-Marie


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi all thanks again for all your kind words and support!

Anne F its nice to know that someone was reading my diary and not just me reading for spelling mistakes!!!   

janie77 thanks for the post, wow see if it can work for you with just the one then this gives me all the hope I need.

I am keeping my fingers crossed for tomorrow I just hope and prey that  I get that BFP this time round!1

thanks again everyone
Emma xx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Emma,

I had a BFP with only one follie - my IUI was unmedicated, so there was just the one - one is all you need!

Good Luck!!

Minkey x


----------



## lisa-lou (Aug 11, 2006)

is there any signs i should look out for for early pregnancy.

how long after insem will your folical/s implant?


----------

